# Rubik's Cube Puzzles That LOOK Close To Being Solved, But Aren't | #shorts



## teboecubes (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 17, 2021)

Haha all of my morphix type puzzles are in the state shown and I just don’t intuitively know how to fix them.


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 17, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Haha all of my morphix type puzzles are in the state shown and I just don’t intuitively know how to fix them.


Hint: For some of the corners on morphix puzzles, orientation doesn't matter


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 17, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Haha all of my morphix type puzzles are in the state shown and I just don’t intuitively know how to fix them.


I don’t have any morphix puzzles except a pyramorphix (2x2), but you can fix a twisted “tip” by holding it at the back and doing a really easy alg: R L’ R’ L. You’ll have to do it either 2 or 4 times, depending on which way it’s twisted.


----------



## Ben Whitmore (Apr 23, 2021)

I like positions like this, they can be pretty interesting and sometimes extremely difficult. Here's another example that I found for someone a few years ago:






and probably my favourite one, on 4x4 (but you're only allowed to do Rw and U moves):


----------



## povlhp (Apr 23, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Haha all of my morphix type puzzles are in the state shown and I just don’t intuitively know how to fix them.


There is the small triangular corners as well. 
use beginners method to turn the corners.Sexy moves to turn lower right front. Turn D to get a small triangular corner there. Try the 2 otherorientations. If that does not work, try the other small triangle. Small triangles can have 3 positions each.


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 24, 2021)

Ben Whitmore said:


> and probably my favourite one, on 4x4 (but you're only allowed to do Rw and U moves):


wait what that was actually very cool


----------



## Ben Whitmore (Apr 24, 2021)

teboecubes said:


> wait what that was actually very cool



It's 43 moves (optimal!): U' r' U2 r' U' r' U2 r U2 r' U' r U' r' U' r U2 r U r2 U2 r U2 r' U' r U' r U' r U2 r U2 r2 U2 r' U2 r2 U r U2 r U'


----------

